# Finish Mower vs Rotary Cutter



## Walaby (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi - new guy to forum, and quite frankly, new guy to tractors and implements. My name is Mike, and Im in Middle Georgia.

Recently purchased 7 acres of land, 90% pasture/bahia grass. Pretty flat overall.

Working with a friend of mine who knows tractors way better than me, I purchased a used Kubota L2600.

Trying to decide between a finishing mower or rotary cutter to cut the pasture. Majority of pasture is decently groomed, but it is early in the season. I have access to a rotary cutter/bush hog if I need it for some of the areas that is still a bit overgrown or has briar patches etc.

I'd like to keep to one mower that would best suit my situation. So, Im torn between getting a finishing mower or a rotary cutter. I've read a lot of the "which one" writeups on the web. I understand the finish mowers are technically for well groomed (or reasonably well groomed) lawn areas, but I feel like my area is in that in between area. Can be well groomed if I keep it short, but could probably get out of control pretty quickly if I let it.

Can/will a rotary cutter work to keep a pasture like area (with bahia grass) trimmed and neat, or should I go with a finish mower and just borrow the rotary when I need it?

Thanks for any thoughts or input. Just trying to manage budget wise for first year. Still have to build the house, barn/garage etc...

Mike


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Walaby, welcome to the forum.

With a finish mower, you will have to mow frequently to keep the grass height down. Otherwise, you will be cutting tall grass and burning belts, and they aren't cheap. Another weakness with finish mowers is that they have spindles that wear out, even if greased every time it is used. You don't have these problems with a rotary cutter. The only advantage of a finish mower is that it provides a very nice looking pasture.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have both and a quick hitch. Before I got the QH I would brush cut with the finish mower and finish mow with the brush cutter. Anything to avoid changing implements. Like Harvey said I burnt a belt or two. Ultimately you will need both, but get the brush cutter first.


----------



## Walaby (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I'll start with the rotary cutter and see how it goes. I don't plan on letting it get long, but I also don't want mowing to be my full time job on the weekends. Especially while Im waiting for house to be built. 

Appreciate the advice. Im sure this won't be the first question I ask.

Mike


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

A flail mower might be something to consider as well. It does a nicer job on grass and light brush than a rotary, but is heavier duty than a finish mower. Unfortunately they can be pricey. I’m looking for one myself. You can typically go a bit wider with a flail than a rotary for the same HP tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

